# Help me pick a Myler......



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

Okay, I've been wanting to try a Myler curb for eons. Well, for over a year anyway. It's really hard to justify spending around $100 for a bit when you don't really NEED it. :lol:

But, if I did pursue getting one, this is what I am thinking about.

Doe anyone have any thoughts on this one? 

Myler HBT Shank #89-20365 Myler Bits (Equine - Supplies Tack - Bits - Working)

I am wondering what effect the forward tilt to the barrel has? I like the looks of it, I am just not exactly sure what the forward tilt is supposed to do. But it looks mild- which is what I am going for. 

Basically, it would be for my Fox Trotter mare on trails. She has a soft mouth but I want a little bit of curb action. She rides in either a short-shanked medium port curb or a short shanked mullen "colt bit" right now. So I think the 5" shanks would be about right. I am going for mild but with a little leverage. 

I guess not knowing if I want a port, "comfort snaffle" or what-have-you is what is throwing me off. So many choices, so little cash! She does ride well in a port, but I don't think I want a big port. She also loves her mullen. 

Does anyone have any thoughts on the forward tilted port? Or any good reviews on other mouthpieces I might want to try instead?


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

I have a mare that LOVES that bit. Myler has a lot of good bits and a lot of horses love them, most of what I own now are Mylers.


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

SorrelHorse said:


> I have a mare that LOVES that bit. Myler has a lot of good bits and a lot of horses love them, most of what I own now are Mylers.


Do you have the forward tilted barrel mouthpiece? Do you like it better than the other mouthpieces they offer?


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

that looks like a very reasonable bit.


----------



## goneriding (Jun 6, 2011)

I have two and like them. I direct and neck rein. They work well on my horses. The bit is not harsh.


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

trailhorserider said:


> Do you have the forward tilted barrel mouthpiece? Do you like it better than the other mouthpieces they offer?


I do have that one. I am not really familiar with the differant type of action it offers, but from the reaction of the horses I have it on, I'd say it's a lovely mouthpiece.


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

Awesome! Sounds like a good choice so far.


----------



## GotaDunQH (Feb 13, 2011)

trailhorserider said:


> Okay, I've been wanting to try a Myler curb for eons. Well, for over a year anyway. It's really hard to justify spending around $100 for a bit when you don't really NEED it. :lol:
> 
> But, if I did pursue getting one, this is what I am thinking about.
> 
> ...


Does it absolutely have to be a Myler (due to the cost of those bits) or would you settle for the exact same bit, just a different maker. It's a nice bit, but you can get a bit like that without the Myler brand name and for a lot less money.


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

GotaDunQH said:


> Does it absolutely have to be a Myler (due to the cost of those bits) or would you settle for the exact same bit, just a different maker. It's a nice bit, but you can get a bit like that without the Myler brand name and for a lot less money.


Toklat is the only authorized Myler design.

Myler Bits USA

Over the years we have found we spend the money once and have use and function for a very long time instead of having to purchase the cheaper one again.


----------



## GotaDunQH (Feb 13, 2011)

mls said:


> Toklat is the only authorized Myler design.
> 
> Myler Bits USA
> 
> Over the years we have found we spend the money once and have use and function for a very long time instead of having to purchase the cheaper one again.


Not looking for a fight, but I find Myler overpriced...where there are very similar designed bits in function and durability. All my bits that I have paid under $40 15 years ago are still be used today.


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

Hi again,

It doesn't have to be a Myler. I was looking at a lot of cheaper bits like these:

SS Hinged Ported Roller Futurity Bit 5in - Horse.com

AT Low Port Loose Cheek Low Port Western Bit 5in - Horse.com

I figure they are Myler-esque in design. And the right price. But what scares me a little is in the reviews a couple of people mention them pinching. And the one with the longer shanks, which is quite pretty, it talks about it being a gag. So I guess the mouthpiece slides on the shanks. I'm not sure why they would design it to do that, but I don't think I would like it.

I figure I could get a cheaper bit or two just to experiment and hope they don't pinch or just get one Myler which I'm nearly certain I will like. That just seems like more of a sure thing. 

If you have any other bits to show me that are Myler-esque, I would find that very interesting and am open to go that direction. 

I have mostly cheap bits and have been very happy with them over the years. And I have one Myler snaffle and the quality of it is very nice. So I think I would be happy either way. But I don't want something that pinches because I don't want to use bit rings. Kind of ugly in my eyes!


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Unless the horse is a nervous type that uses the roller as a soother, or has a rather dry mouth, the roller isn't necessary. I've had good luck with a cheap low ported curb bit which I think is nickle. The horses seem to like it. It's never rusted. These bits have been selling since before my time and likely will long after.


----------



## Wallaby (Jul 13, 2008)

I know you know this already :lol: but I just LOVE this bit: 
NP Sweet Iron Loose Cheek Western Curb Bit 5in - Horse.com

It's never pinched Lacey at all and she acts like she finds it to be crazy comfy. I know it's not Myler style but if you wanted to just try something out, it's cheap enough that you could just try it without breaking the bank.


If you end up getting this bit:
SS Hinged Ported Roller Futurity Bit 5in - Horse.com (the one you posted first)
let me know how it goes for you. I think it's such a pretty bit and I've been really tempted to get it and try it out due to it's prettiness. haha!


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

AT Low Port Loose Cheek Low Port Western Bit 5in - Horse.com Perhaps this?


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I think the purpose of the tilted port is just to offer a bit more tongue relief on a bit that would otherwise be pretty much a straight bar. I like the look of that bit (all except the price tag :wink.

I've got one of the FG futurity bits








and I honestly don't see how it could pinch if it was the correct size and used correctly. If it was far too small for the horse and his lips were jammed up against the shanks, then _maybe_ on the shank joint if it had been bent out of shape already, but the mouth is nice and smooth with a smooth action.

I've also been really looking at this one just because I really like the shanks on it. They are a bit flashier and would work well for times when I needed to look a bit more "showy".
239091- Partrade Cowboy Collection Short Slotted Futurity Bit


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

smrobs said:


> *I don't see how that could pinch either. But in the review at horse.com, someone said it was pinching. It could be user error, you never know what people do with bits! One of the last times I trailered out with a friend and forgot my bridle (first time I've done that!) I asked to borrow a bridle if she has an extra and what I got was an upside down tom thumb without a curb chain. So yeah, you never know what people are doing with things!
> 
> Another one of my pet peeves in the bit reviews is that people are complaining bits rust. Yes, if you get sweet iron they will rust, it is by design! So it's kind of funny when people say "I loved this bit but it started rusting the first week."* :lol:
> 
> 239091- Partrade Cowboy Collection Short Slotted Futurity Bit


Ooooh! I like the one by Partrade! Just when I thought I knew what I wanted!


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

Saddlebag said:


> Unless the horse is a nervous type that uses the roller as a soother, or has a rather dry mouth, the roller isn't necessary. I've had good luck with a cheap low ported curb bit which I think is nickle. The horses seem to like it. It's never rusted. These bits have been selling since before my time and likely will long after.


Thanks Saddlebag! I guess I am just looking for a new toy. I have several really nice low-port curbs that my horses ride great in. I guess I just want to try one of those new-fangled swively, barrel ported Myler looking things. :lol:


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Saddlebag said:


> Unless the horse is a nervous type that uses the roller as a soother, or has a rather dry mouth, the roller isn't necessary. I've had good luck with a cheap low ported curb bit which I think is nickle. The horses seem to like it. It's never rusted. These bits have been selling since before my time and likely will long after.


Oh, and I forgot to mention...the barrel on the mouths of these bits is not designed to be a pacifier like on some others. They are to encase the joint in the bit and allow for the side to side mobility of it. It would take a very talented (or very determined) horse to actually play with the roller on any of these. It just isn't that thick.

THR, I am so glad that I could assist with your indecisiveness :wink::razz:.


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

Check out this one too!

257317- Partrade SS Brushed Short Low Port Hinged Futurity Bit


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

Owie owie! I have never seen such a thin twisted mouthpiece! 5110-Greg Darnall 8" Loomis Cold Steel Shank, Weld Wire Twisted Snaffle Mouth


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

smrobs said:


> THR, I am so glad that I could assist with your indecisiveness :wink::razz:.


Anytime! :thumbsup: Now I am going through the entire bit collection at KO Trading. Sigh!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

:rofl: So am I....again.

I know, I saw that twisted bit just a minute ago and my first though was "anyone who thinks their horse needs that needs to be slapped with a 100 pound rotting fish".


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

Now I'm leaning towards this one:

http://www.valleyvet.com/group_images/38164_A.jpg

And this is what the mouthpiece looks like at Myler's website:

http://mylerbitsusa.com/images/barrel_bits/LP43_Front_and_Top.jpg

The reason I changed my mind from the tilted port (although I still like the looks of that one) is that this one has the contoured mouthpiece most of the Mylers have. It just seemed weird for me to pick the one Myler without the contour, right? 

This one has the contour and a modest port. She rides well in a low port now, so maybe that is a good feature to keep.

Honestly I am still fuzzy on the whole concept of tongue relief. I don't know if a bit is milder with or without it. A lot of the bits marketed to the gaited horse people basically look like this: 

http://www.valleyvet.com/group_images/38153_A.jpg

And my mare rides good in a mullen. The one above is sort of like a mullen, but the mullens usually tilt upwards more. Really, I'm fairly confused about what would be best. But if I get the one with the port, it also has a contour to the mouth. Best of both worlds?

To port or not to port, that is the question! :rofl:


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

But I also have this bit and it is a little too strong for her. The mouthpiece is rather thin and the port is high. And this thing is heavy! I think the ported Myler would be considerably milder than this.......? I would think almost any Myler with a 5 1/2 inch shank would have to be mild.

http://cf.mp-cdn.net/42/d1/ad25478340c28972a9fc9d017928.jpg


----------



## TrailxxRider (Feb 13, 2012)

Do you have a local tack shop that carries Mylar bits? My local shop does and they gave me a free DVD from Mylar that explains all the different bits, what they do, and what they're best used for. I found it really informative and it helped me decide which bit to buy.


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

GotaDunQH said:


> Not looking for a fight, but I find Myler overpriced...where there are very similar designed bits in function and durability. All my bits that I have paid under $40 15 years ago are still be used today.


Am I out of line to respond to the question?

OP is looking specifically for a Myler.


----------



## GotaDunQH (Feb 13, 2011)

mls said:


> Am I out of line to respond to the question?
> 
> OP is looking specifically for a Myler.


No you aren't out of line...maybe there was a miscommunication between our posts? I was stating that there ARE bits out there that rival a Myler in action, design, longevity at a lesser price. Just offering an alternative that is just as good and not as harmful on the pocketbook in today's economy. On a side note, I find Myler's overpriced. Just my opinion, but it appears I'm not entitled to that?


----------



## GotaDunQH (Feb 13, 2011)

trailhorserider said:


> But I also have this bit and it is a little too strong for her. The mouthpiece is rather thin and the port is high. And this thing is heavy! I think the ported Myler would be considerably milder than this.......? I would think almost any Myler with a 5 1/2 inch shank would have to be mild.
> 
> http://cf.mp-cdn.net/42/d1/ad25478340c28972a9fc9d017928.jpg


Now THAT is a cool bit! But I can see where it would not be as forgiving because of the solid and larger port. If you could find a bit like that with a roller barrel and a port laid back more, it would be awesome.


----------



## GotaDunQH (Feb 13, 2011)

trailhorserider said:


> Now I'm leaning towards this one:
> 
> http://www.valleyvet.com/group_images/38164_A.jpg
> 
> ...


It depends on how much tongue release/relief your horse likes. Some like a low and very wide rounded port, some like the sweeping rise of a mullen that conforms to the tongue yet stills offers some play, and some like the more narrow port of a correction, a spoon, etc. Picking out bits stinks sometimes doesn't it!


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

Well, I finally ordered this one:

http://www.valleyvet.com/group_images/38153_A.jpg

I figured it would be the mildest, most versatile choice. Here's hoping the horses ride well in it. :happydance:


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

GotaDunQH said:


> It depends on how much tongue release/relief your horse likes. Some like a low and very wide rounded port, some like the sweeping rise of a mullen that conforms to the tongue yet stills offers some play, and some like the more narrow port of a correction, a spoon, etc. Picking out bits stinks sometimes doesn't it!


Well, the horse I have it in mind for rides well in both a mullen and a low port curb. So that's what confuses me. That's GREAT she rides well in both, I just don't know which one she truly likes best. She has never offered resistance in the mullen, but sometimes I have to pull her a bit more if we are riding in a group, and say cantering for instance. But other than cantering, she rides great in almost anything. I really kind of like picking out bits and learning how they work.


----------



## reinersue (Dec 25, 2010)

Hi. The ported bits allow for the horse's tongue to rise in their mouth so they can swallow - a MUCH needed thing to do.

The centre barrel or bushing allows 'independent side movement' which means you can lift each shoulder separately if you need to. An advantage over a solid curb bit with a port.

The MB36 forward tilt gives lots of room for the tongue to lift to swallow and when the rider picks up on the reins it helps the horse to break at the poll. A very popular bit.

The SS furturity bit shown is also designed according to the Myler Bitting System philosophy which is good.

Hope that helps.
Susan


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

reinersue said:


> Hi. The ported bits allow for the horse's tongue to rise in their mouth so they can swallow - a MUCH needed thing to do.
> 
> The centre barrel or bushing allows 'independent side movement' which means you can lift each shoulder separately if you need to. An advantage over a solid curb bit with a port.
> 
> ...


Thank you Susan! I already ordered this one:
http://www.valleyvet.com/group_images/38153_A.jpg

I probably should have gotten the one with the forward tilted port, but it's too late now. I decided on the one above because it seems to be a popular design for gaited horses and my girl does like her mullen. So we'll see! If I like it and can ever afford another one, I will get one with a port.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

THR, so long as you aren't keeping the reins in a death grip where the tongue is pinched between the bit and the lower jaw (and I know you don't ride that way...unlike some other people), then the horse has no problem moving the bit around enough to have plenty of room to swallow, even on a straight bar.


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

Thanks Smrobs! I'm sure she will be fine with it. At this point I think I can ride her in most anything. The other day I rode her in a Myler snaffle (no shanks). She did great in it. I just prefer something with a little leverage for getting her to break at the poll. And also for cantering, since she can get go-y when she canters.  I just hope we like the bit because it was darn expensive! It should be here tomorrow. 

You know what I'm also thinking, is that they call this a "comfort snaffle," which in my mind means it has some collapse to it. The Myler snaffle I already own (no shanks) is a low-port comfort snaffle, and it does have some collapse. So when you engage the reins, I am imagining the bit does collapse a bit like a snaffle. Which will create some tongue relief. I guess I am picturing it a bit like a french link snaffle when the reins are engaged. I guess we'll see! 

Oh, lookie what I found! This is the same mouthpiece as the one I ordered (I think). So it does have some give to it. 

http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4062/4444926630_dfec237457.jpg

Let's face it, I'm the girl who rides in tom thumbs from time-to-time. This should be milder than that. :lol:


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

*Well, an update!*

Here's an update! It's taken me a while to post one because things are never black and white.

I've ridden my mare a handful of times with the new Myler and she seems to do well in it. She's quiet in the mouth when I ride her with it, which is good. She does mouth it a little when standing still. It's like she is trying to grab the shank, which is interesting because I haven't seen her do that before with other bits. Maybe there are just too many moving parts. I've ridden her in snaffles and argentine snaffles before and she was fussy with the mouthpiece and it almost seems like she likes a more solid mouthpiece. So maybe that's what's going on here as well. 

I really don't get much in the way of her tucking her head with it, but she is a star gazer anyway and I'm not really sure if I should be asking for collection with her since she is gaited. I mean, I would like a little break at the poll, and this would probably do that, but I tend not to ride in much rein contact. So unless I do stronger contact she doesn't break at the poll in this bit very easily. Probably because of the short shanks. Yes, she WILL break at the poll, but not with the very light contact I normally use.

The one thing I have NOT tested out is cantering. To really get a feel for how she responds in a bit I have to get her cantering in the direction of home. Then I find out if she is happy with the bit with constant contact (because I have to hold her back a bit). So we haven't had a chance to do that test yet. :lol: Then I will find out how good the brakes are and if she resents the contact or settles nicely into it.

The positives though are that she seems really happy with light contact gaiting in this bit and I feel good riding her in something with very short shanks- because I like to ride two-handed when trotting and cantering. So I don't feel like I am in danger of overpowering her with this bit. Mild is always good!

Now to muddle things even further, my friend who buys and sells lots of tack is letting me borrow a used Myler like this:

89-11335- Myler 7" Flat Shank 5" MB 33 Bit

I have ridden her one time in that. It has the #33 mouthpiece which is actually supposed to be mild due to the tongue relief. I think she likes it as well, and because it is used I can get it for $65. The only thing that holds me back is the shank length. I don't know if the shanks are too long for me to feel comfortable riding two-handed. They actually measure close to 8." I guess me and Myler measure differently, lol! The bit with the 5" shank measures close to 6" the way I measure them, which is just from the tip of one ring to the other.

So I would love to add this bit to my arsenal, but I want to make sure I am happy using it. Because even the cheaper price of $65 is still a lot of money for a bit if you don't use it. My Mustang is butter-soft in that bit. He collects with just the weight of the reins. 

Ah, choices choices! I might just stick to what I have. But I do think the #33 mouthpiece is very nice. Neither horse seems to object to it at all. The other option would be to buy the #33 in the shorter shanks. But maybe having one bit with longer shanks would be good for the times I want a horse to break at the poll. I do think a horse could/would be feather soft in this bit. But is it too much when riding two-handed?

The Parelli Myler #33 would be perfect. 6" shanks. But they are so freaking expensive! 

Myler Bits Parelli Myler Shank Bit B3 MB 33 - 5"


----------



## reinersue (Dec 25, 2010)

Dale Myler hopes that all horses will eventually go in the MB33 or high ported mouthpiece. It gives the most tongue relief.

The longer shanks are for riders to develop soft hands.


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

reinersue said:


> Dale Myler hopes that all horses will eventually go in the MB33 or high ported mouthpiece. It gives the most tongue relief.
> 
> The longer shanks are for riders to develop soft hands.


Thank you so much Reinersue! I have pretty soft hands, but if I am riding two-handed, do you think I should go with the HBT shank? Or do you think the 7/8" shank is okay?


----------



## GotaDunQH (Feb 13, 2011)

trailhorserider said:


> Thank you so much Reinersue! I have pretty soft hands, but if I am riding two-handed, do you think I should go with the HBT shank? Or do you think the 7/8" shank is okay?


I think the longer shank is OK, because it's still not as long as a lot of western bits. You have soft hands which is awesome....so you can still use those soft hands...TWO HANDED and be ok. I do it all the time when I start out schooling sessions with my horse. Just because the shank is a little longer and you are two handed, you know your horse well enough and are experienced enough to know how "soft" and "hard" you can go. Doesn't bit buying stink!!??


----------



## paintedpastures (Jun 21, 2011)

I bought a myler bit similar but with the flat shanks to try on my mare.She likes it. Agree they are pricey & don't think worth the full price they ask in stores. Bought mine off ebay & saved alot.:wink:


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

Another update! My mare LOVES this one the best, even with the longish shanks:

89-11335- Myler 7" Flat Shank 5" MB 33 Bit

She doesn't fuss with it, her mouth is quiet and she's responsive but not overly so. It's just right! With two hands, one handed, cantering, gaiting, walking on a loose rein, it's all good! 

The downside is that I paid almost $100 for this one and I'm not really happy with it.
http://www.valleyvet.com/group_images/38153_A.jpg

She fusses with it more and doesn't seem as happy in it as the first bit. And here I was thinking it was the milder of the two, short shanks and all, and she actually prefers the big port and the long shanks aren't a problem. Live and learn! Now I have to decided if I want to keep it for possible future use on a different horse or put it on eBay and loose money on it.


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

That cracks me up because Selena HATES any short shanked bits. Not sure why. I've tried all types of short shanks in all shapes but she has hate every single one. For her it's a snaffle or 7/8inch shanks, and both length of shanks have the same mouthpiece. Glad your horsey is happy with the Myler you bought, they're great bits!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

If it was me, I would probably keep it, but I'm a bit of a pack rat when it comes to bits :lol:. I was just counting in my tack room the other day and I have like 7 different bits that are almost identical. They each just have some small little minor difference LOL.

Though if you really want to sell it, you can put it up on E-bay for just slightly under what it costs new ($10-$15) and see if it does. That way, it wouldn't be too big of a loss.


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

I'm a tack hoarder too! I might just keep it because maybe the "baby" can wear it in a couple of years. It is supposed to be a good transition bit from a snaffle. 

We'll see. I just hate to spend so much on a bit and not be really using it. I'm sure my Mustang can wear it, but gosh, he can wear anything happily so a fancy bit is sort of wasted on him! :lol:


----------



## 2BigReds (Oct 7, 2011)

For those of you wondering about this bit: SS Hinged Ported Roller Futurity Bit 5in - Horse.com

I bought it at a local tack shop two weeks ago to try on my horse and he LOVES it! The gag action is mild and a good transition between his old Jr. Cowhorse and a curb with no gag. When I first introduced this bit to him, he chewed and gaped is mouth and seemed genuinely perplexed that the metal in his mouth wasn't a smooth snaffle lol but I gave him a few minutes with it and he perked up. Rode him with it a little, just getting him used to it, and by the end of the ride he was doing pretty darn well with it.

He must like it a lot because he'll take this bit FAR easier than his old snaffle or Jr. CH! Whoodathunk? :shock:

Long story short, my horse does amazingly in this bit and absolutely loves it. I love that it's a low ported curb but still has independent side action when necessary. I think we'll be using this bit for quite awhile.


----------

